# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Recife396 - Setup e Diário

## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Aqui fica o Setup e Diário do novo projecto, evolução do Recife54...  :SbRequin2: 

*Recife396*



*Montagem*
Maio 2010

*Primeiro Enchimento*
14 Maio 2010

*Início do Ciclo do Azoto*
15 Maio 2010

*Peixes*
1 x Amphiprion Ocellaris (Recife54)
3 x Chromis Viridis
1 x Halichoeres Chrysus
1 x Paracanthurus Hepatus (Recife54)
1 x Siganus Vulpinus
1 x Valenciennea Puellaris
1 x Zebrasoma Veliferum


*Invertebrados*

1 x Lysmata Debellius
5 x Lysmata Seticaudata

1 x Holothuria Sp. "Pepino do mar castanho com espinhos" (Recife54)

1 x Calcinus Elegans
1 x Clibanarius Tricolor
1 x Clibanarius Sp.

? x Nassarius
6 x Trochus Sp.

*Corais*
Caulastrea Curvata verde
Echinophyllia Aspera vermelha
Euphyllia Ancora
Euphyllia Paradivisa
Euphyllia Parancora
Galaxea Astreata
Montipora Capricornis verde
Montipora Capricornis vermelha alaranjada tijolo
Montipora Foliosa? verde
Pocilopora Damicornis amarela
Pocillopora Damicornis amarela-verde-lilás
Rhodactis Indosinensis bege/rosa/castanho (tinha-me sido vendido como sendo Amplexidiscus... agora corrigido)
Sarcophytum Sp. bege/castanho
Sinularia Sp.

*Macroalgas*
Caulerpa Prolifera
Caulerpa Racemosa
Chaetomorpha Sp.

*Características Técnicas*

*Aquário Principal*
110x60x60 (320 litros úteis / 396 brutos) vidro 15mm

*Móvel*
Estrutura Aço 110x60x95

*Sump*
60x45x45 (cerca de 70 litros úteis com o nível de água utilizado) vidro 8mm

*Refúgio*
50 x 40 x 55 (cerca de 80 litros úteis com o nível de água utilizado / 100 litros brutos) vidro 8mm
Alimentado por bomba Rena 560l/h na Sump e queda por gravidade de volta na Sump
1 x Chelmon Rostratus
1 x Valenciennea Sexguttata (troquei o ouriço Diadema Setosum por esta mastigadora de areão)
 1 x Zebrasoma Flavescens
2 x Lysmata Seticaudata
 1 x Paguristes cadenati
1 x Trochus Sp.
Xenia Sp. branca
1 x Rhizophora mangle "Red Mangrove"


*Termostatos*
3 x Jagger 150W (25ºC)

*Iluminação (provisoriamente 72W T8 + 120W LED <=> 312W fluorescentes com consumo de 192W)*
esquema (de trás para a frente):
=========== Sylvania Aquastar 10000K T8 36W ===========
======== Aquabeam600 Marine White Twin LED 24W ========
========= Aquabeam600 Reef Blue Twin LED 24W ==========
======== Aquabeam500 Marine White Twin LED 24W ========
========= Aquabeam600 Reef Blue Twin LED 24W ==========
======== Aquabeam600 Marine White Twin LED 24W ========
=========== Sylvania Aquastar 10000K T8 36W ===========
========= Aquabeam600 Fiji Blue Twin LED 24W ==========

*Iluminação Refúgio*
========== Aquamedic Reef White 15000K T5 24W    ==========
========== Aquamedic Reef White 15000K T5 24W    ==========


*Moonlight*
Hagen Marina Micro Led Aquarium Light 2 x leds azuis

*Circulação*
provisoriamente ~9000l/h (2 x Tunze 6025 kitadas ~4500l/h)

*Rocha (27.07kg)*
19.77kg Viva (+ 1.6 Rocha Viva)
7.3kg Morta (Rocha que vinha na base da coluna seca + 2kg Reef Branches + 3.8kg Reef Plates + 1.5kg Reef Branches)

*Areão (48kg)*
~30kg areão TMC de diversas granulometrias
18kg Natures Ocean Bio-Activ Live Aragonite Sugar size White #0

*Escumador*
Deltec APF600 (alimentado por bomba NewJet 1700, ligado manualmente 8 a 16 horas por dia pois o sistema está no meu quarto)

*Retorno*
Tunze Recirculation Pump Silence electronic (1073.050) (transformador a 24V)(cerca de 1600l/h reais a 1.5m de elevação)

*Outro Equipamento*

Tunze Water Level Alarm (para verificar o nível mínimo e máximo de água na Sump, bem como o nível máximo do tanque principal e desligar automaticamente a bomba de retorno em caso de problema)

Tunze Water Level Controller (para reposição automática de água evaporada)

Phosphate Filter by Custom Reef, Reactor de Fosfatos com cerca de 0.5kg de mídia anti-fosfatos Deltec Crown e Tropic Marin Elimiphos Long Life (temporariamente desactivado, desnecessário com o método Zeovit)

Aquili RO Classic NPS, Sistema de Osmose Inversa de 4 estágios (RO/DI)

TMC Vecton2 600 Ultraviolet Water Sterilizer (filtro de ultravioletas com lâmpada de 25W, alimentado por bomba do escumador a uns 800l/h e ligado manualmente 8 a 16 horas por dia)

DVH Hang-On Filtersock Mount com filter bag TMC 200 microns

Reactor Fluidizado Deltec FR 509, com mídia Tunze Filter  Carbon; inicialmente usava Carvão Super Activado (Sera) e posteriormente HR High Retention Activated Carbon (TMC) em saco de malha na sump

*Manutenção* [actualizada a 30 Maio 2012]

*Alimentação*
Tropical Marine Gran, Sera Marin Granulat, Tropical Spirulina Granulat, Ocean Nutrition Brown Marine Algae, Sera Marin Gourmet Nori, JBL MariPearls, TMC Gamma Blister (Artemia, Mysis Shrimp, Krill Pacifica)...
Uma a duas micro-colheres de Tropic Marin Pro-Coral Phyton e Tropic Marin Pro-Coral Zooton, uma a duas vezes por semana

Cálcio:
Adição de 20ml de Sera Marin, componentes 1 e 2 (Ca e kH), duas  vezes por semana.
Adição de duas colheres de Tripple Buffer da Tropic  Marin duas vezes por semana

Elementos-traço:
Adição de 10ml dos componentes Sera Marin 3-5 (Elementos Traço, Estrôncio) uma a duas vezes por semana
Adição de quatro gotas do componente 7 (Iodo) uma a duas vezes por semana
Não tenho adicionado qualquer quantidade de Sera Marin 6 (Magnésio)

Limpeza Vidros: lavagem, escovagem e raspagem com MagFloat L + EasyBlade + limpeza externa vidro com limpador vidros auto

Aditivos: À água de osmose adição de Sera Aquatan para prevenir eventuais metais pesados, cloro, e adicionar componentes de iodo e de protecção da pele dos peixes

Zeovit:
0.8ml de ZeoStart diariamente
4 gotas de Zeobak duas vezes por semana
4 gotas de Zeofood duas vezes por semana




O tópico da montagem encontra-se aqui:
http://www.reefforum.net/f8/recife39...talacao-20002/

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Segundo um gráfico exemplificativo das fases do Ciclo do Azoto...


fonte: www.Vitoriareef.com.br :: Exibir tópico - O novo velho 45 Litros.

e


fonte: About.com: http://reefsources.itgo.com/guide/biological.html

Início do Ciclo: *15 Maio 2010*

Amónia estabilizada (estimativa 20 dias): *04 Junho 2010*

Nitritos estabilizados (estimativa 40 dias): *24 Junho 2010*

Nitratos elevados atingidos (Grande TPA e Ciclo Finalizado) (estimativa 50 dias): *04 Julho 2010*

Ok ok... onde é que se vendem aquelas ampolas... Prodibio... ein?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Este Sábado é o dia 22 (e a semana 3) do Ciclo...

Já noto evoluções. A caulerpa racemosa tem crescido que é uma coisa louca...  :SbSourire2: 

03.Junho.2010
Encomendei 2 pés de mangues (um de cada):
Red Mangrove Seed Plant 12-15" Long x 1
Red Mangrove Plant Rooted 7-12'' Long 9 Months Old x 1

04.Junho.2010
Instalei novamente a Sump, já reparada (recolada e sem divisórias, apenas com um vidro extra para apoio do filter bag)

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Novidades... 05.Junho.2010

Entrada dos primeiros vivos a sério...

2 x Chromis Viridis verdes
11 x Nassarius

  

Fui buscar estes dois Chromis (estavam a 6 euros cada) e por coincidência, o dono da loja tinha nassários a um óptimo preço (0.75 euros cada), então nem pensei duas vezes, trouxe uns quantos.  :SbSourire2:

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Ta muito bem conseguido parabens para ja quais sao os teus niveis de:
No3:
No2:
Nh2nh3:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Ta muito bem conseguido parabens para ja quais sao os teus niveis de:
> No3:
> No2:
> Nh2nh3:


Viva Mauro,

O que significa o parametro Nh2nh3 ?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Ta muito bem conseguido parabens para ja quais sao os teus niveis de:
> No3:
> No2:
> Nh2nh3:


Boas Mauro,

O teste de Nitratos deu 5ppm. Os Nitritos não testei mas presumo que com o produto de bactérias e a areia viva que introduzi os controlem. A amónia também não tenho teste mas uma vez que já passaram 22 dias desde o início do ciclo, essa fase já estará concluída.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Ontem infelizmente perdi um dos chromis... de manhã quando olhei para o aquário reparei num deles a nadar em espiral, descontrolado, junto ao areão... os sintomas tipicos do problema da bexiga natatória... respirava, ainda que respiração muito rápida... ainda o coloquei numa maternidade, a ver se ele ficava melhor, mas não se safou... Suspeito que possa ter sido no transporte no saco até casa, pode ter ido para um dos cantos do saco plástico e danificado alguma barbatana na viagem de carro... aliás quando os coloquei no aquário notei que um deles tinha as barbatanas um pouco desalinhadas...  :Admirado: 

O outro chromis continua bom. Se bem que anda um bocado refugiado, visto ser peixe de cardume e estar sozinho... vou aguardar mais uns dias, continuando bom, arranjo mais um ou dois companheiros.  :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoiss:

----------


## Ercilio Oliveira

Dou-te os meus parabens trabalho bem conseguido.  :Pracima:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Ontem infelizmente perdi um dos chromis...


Ou felizmente para ti e não para o pobre do peixe, falo por experiencia esses peixes são um verdadeiro terror, não morrem, comem como uns desalmados e não deixam ninguém comer, difíceis de apanhar, e a introdução de carga orgânica dentro do aquário com essa espécie é a multiplicar por 3, só em comida nem te digo.

Pensei eu aquando do meu ciclo colocar um desses (peixe barato) para experiencia , mas lembrei-me e se o gajo não morre???? Estou lixado para não dizer fu..para o tirar de lá para fora.

Mas como estás a ir com calma, já deves ter feito uma lista de vivos que queres no aquário, vê se ele se enquadra.

Qual é essa loja???

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Dou-te os meus parabens trabalho bem conseguido.


Boas Ercilio,

Acho que é ainda demasiado cedo mas obrigado na mesma  :SbOk3: 




> Ou felizmente para ti e não para o pobre do peixe, falo por experiencia esses peixes são um verdadeiro terror, não morrem, comem como uns desalmados e não deixam ninguém comer, difíceis de apanhar, e a introdução de carga orgânica dentro do aquário com essa espécie é a multiplicar por 3, só em comida nem te digo.
> 
> Pensei eu aquando do meu ciclo colocar um desses (peixe barato) para “experiencia” , mas lembrei-me e se o gajo não morre???? Estou lixado para não dizer fu…..para o tirar de lá para fora.
> 
> Mas como estás a ir com calma, já deves ter feito uma lista de vivos que queres no aquário, vê se ele se enquadra.
> 
> Qual é essa loja???


Boas José,

Aparentemente estes Chromis Viridis esverdeado-azulados até são dos mais pacíficos da família das donzelas e dão-se bem em comunidade. Mas vou estar atento.  :SbOk3: 

Poderia ter optado por um ocellaris mas como já tenho um par, a outra espécie mais resistente e aconselhada para início seria os chromis... Gostava de uma Salarias Fasciatus ou Valencienaea Strigata, mas como não serão tão resistentes, optei por estes...  :SbSourire2: 

A loja dos chromis e nassários é a Miosótis, na Maia.  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

09.Junho.2010

Testes... 

Temp: 25.5ºC
Dens: 1024
kH: 8ºd
NO3: 10ppm

Os nitratos continuam a ascender  :SbOk: 

Novas Entradas... 

1 x Chromis Viridis esverdeado-azulado (para fazer companhia ao que ficou sozinho)

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Vídeos... 06.Junho.2010

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Chegada dos Mangues... 11.Junho.2010

Chegaram hoje os 2 pés de mangues (um com nove meses já com folhas e raízes), que encomendei dia 03, enviados dia 09 e recebidos hoje dia 11, de Inglaterra  :Cool: 

Red Mangrove Seed Plant 12-15" Long x 1
Red Mangrove Plant Rooted 7-12'' Long 9 Months Old x 1

Tirei algumas fotos e "plantei-os" numa das caixas de plástico com areia viva sugar-size na sump.  :SbOk:

----------


## Jose Neves

Tive a ver alguns dos teus videos

tens o saco do filtro mal colocado, como ele está não tiras rendimento

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Tive a ver alguns dos teus videos
> 
> tens o saco do filtro mal colocado, como ele está não tiras rendimento


Eu sei...  :Coradoeolhos:  o problema é que ainda não dá para colocar adequadamente, tenho de ajustar os tubos de queda, pois ainda estão demasiado próximos ao vidro e não consigo enfiar o filter bag.... também nesta altura ainda não é crítico...  :SbOk:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Eu sei...  o problema é que ainda não dá para colocar adequadamente, tenho de ajustar os tubos de queda, pois ainda estão demasiado próximos ao vidro e não consigo enfiar o filter bag.... também nesta altura ainda não é crítico...


Cortas o tubo, colocas uma junção e quando quiseres retirar o saco é só desapertares e já está, nem molhas as mãos.

Relativamente ao ciclo, devias formar já a disposição da rocha, e colocar a calha definitiva o quanto antes.

Disposição da rocha  vais levantar detritos, a areia em certos locais não leva luz, vai passar a levar, resultado, novo ciclo

Em relação á luz  quando mudei no meu antigo reef de calha tive um boom de algas, parecia o estádio de Alvalade quando tinha aquele péssimo relvado.
Resultado  novo ciclo

As rochas que agora estão pousadas na areia quando as colocares mais perto da tua luz actual vão ganhar mais algas, quando colocares a nova calha imagina.

----------


## Jose Neves

Novidades

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Novidades


Boas,

Além das do Continente...  :SbSourire2: 

Os dois chromis continuam bons. Entretanto já transferi o folha do Recife54 para este, no dia 16, e continua bom.

Os corais e frags também já mudei uns 6 ou 7 e adaptaram-se bem. Um deles, uma caulastrea verde, neste novo sistema parece ter adorado os parâmetros da água, pois no nano estava um pouco encolhida, e logo que entrou neste ficou com um aspecto excelente, apesar do ataque de algumas aiptasias já há algumas semanas... 

Por falar nelas (aiptasias) hoje trouxe dois seticaudata a ver se tratam delas... Estava a pensar num Chelmon, ou num outro peixe-folha que também dão cabo delas, mas os camarões provavelmente são os melhores...

Notei que neste sistema a evaporação é bastante superior. No nano, dependendo da altura do ano, evaporava cerca de meio litro a um litro de água por dia. Neste maior, ou é impressão minha ou evaporam uns 3 ou 4 litros diários...  :EEK!:   :SbSourire2: 

O escumador já foi instalado há umas 3 semanas, com o tubo de saída a ir para o filter bag. O tubo que queda directa do aqua ainda não está dentro do filter bag, é temporário...

Uma das coisas que me andava a chatear era a iluminação... uma das calhas era uma dupla T8 30W, do aquário Rena, mas aquilo gastava o dobro em watts. Instalei umas luminárias T8 36W que tinha no de água doce e arranjei outra igual. Neste momento tenho 1 x T8 36W 12000K Sera + 2 x T8 36W Actinica Sera + Aquabeam500 12W. As duas AB500 brancas de 24W estão paradas porque o transformador avariou... Ainda está longe do pretendido mas por agora dá para safar...

Esta fase inicial é bastante chata a nível de ...  :SbRiche:  há que ir com calma...  :SbSourire2: 

De resto, aquela rocha morta que vinha na base da coluna seca, as pedras já estão a ganhar bastante coralina.  :SbOk: 

Os mangues não sei se estão a adaptar-se bem... O mais pequeno ainda não abriu... O maior tem as folhas viradas para baixo, tive de as segurar com um fio para ficarem direccionadas para a luz... 

A sump já ficou com bastante sugidade... há dias aspirei um pouco... ainda me falta aspirar melhor, primeiro tenho de organizar aqueles plásticos da areia da DSB...

Numa das rochas topei um pequeno caranguejo. É engraçado, quando deito comida no aqua ele deve cheirar ou ver os pedaços pela água e sai um pouco da toca. Parece-me ter uns 2 ou 3 cm. Vou manter olho no tipo.  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Vou falar um pouco sobre a assistência ao cliente da TMC...

Há cerca de um mês e algumas semanas, o transformador duplo das calhas Aquabeam500 começou a dar problemas, deitando o quadro de electricidade da casa abaixo sempre que este era desligado. Duas vezes num dia, em tomadas diferentes, e uma terceira vez no dia seguinte, quer seja no temporizador, numa extensão com protecção de picos de corrente... 

Entreguei o transformador na loja onde adquiri as blades para pedir um de substituição, uma vez que ainda estava na garantia. Devido à distância geográfica entre a loja e a TMC Iberia, demorou algumas semanas. Esta sexta-feira, finalmente, viram o problema, nas instalações da TMC, com a presença do lojista. Testaram o transformador e funcionou. Não tinha qualquer problema, segundo eles, e não substituíram por um novo. Este Sábado fui à loja buscar o transformador (o que não tem qualquer problema, segundo a TMC), o lojista experimentou com uma blade que lá tinha e funcionou na boa. Experimentou uma segunda vez noutra tomada e lá foi o quadro eléctrico da loja abaixo...

De qualquer forma, trouxe o transformador para casa pois poderia ser uma questão de maus contactos das tomadas. Liguei as blades ao transformador, liguei-o à corrente e nada, as blades não acenderam, nem a luz do transformador ligava. Experimentei noutra tomada e quadro eléctrico da casa abaixo... Experimentei noutra tomada numa divisão diferente da casa e outra vez quadro eléctrico abaixo...

E aqui tenho o transformador "sem qualquer problema" segundo a TMC...

Há tempos tinha inclusive lido um post num fórum em que falavam que os transformadores duplos tinham um defeito de fabrico. Seria de esperar que a própria empresa tivesse interesse em resolver este tipo de problemas. Aparentemente, testam uma ou duas vezes, por algum acaso até funcionou, e não há substituição por uma outra unidade.

Moral da história... a TMC tem produtos de excelente qualidade... mas quando surgem problemas e temos de recorrer a apoio ao cliente ou suporte técnico, parece-me que deixa muito a desejar.... Incluindo a TMC em Inglaterra, que nem aos emails com pedidos de informações e mesmo com pedidos de apoio a clientes, se dignam a responder...

Estes transformadores têm um output de 19.5VDC a 0.7A por canal. Ainda tentei encontrar uma solução alternativa na net mas com estas características (provavelmente específicos para o produto) pareceu-me difícil encontrar.

Com tudo isto, estou com duas Aquabeam500 a apanhar pó já lá vão um mês e algumas semanas...

 :Prabaixo:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Boas, se queres eu posso ajudar, arranjo-te uma fonte semelhante e já com as saídas e fichas igual para as duas calhas. Acho que tenho aqui a fotos que me enviaste em tempos logo são fáceis de identificar para soldar iguais no fim dos cabos da fonte/transformador.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Boas, se queres eu posso ajudar, arranjo-te uma fonte semelhante e já com as saídas e fichas igual para as duas calhas. Acho que tenho aqui a fotos que me enviaste em tempos logo são fáceis de identificar para soldar iguais no fim dos cabos da fonte/transformador.


Boas Baltasar, obrigado pela ajuda, vou então enviar MP para se falar melhor  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Hoje trouxe uma Salaria Fasciatus mas foi para o nano para quarentena por uns dias. Já transferi todos os peixes do nano para o novo sistema. Até agora parecem estar adaptados.  :SbOk: 

Ontem tirei algumas fotos e videos, vou seleccionar os melhores e coloco daqui a pouco.  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Novidades...

Fotos... 15.07.2010 [parte 1/2]

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fotos... 15.07.2010 [parte 2/2]

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

É estranho estes valores... no dia 7, sexta-feira, medi os nitratos com o teste Sera e deu 50ppm, e o Potássio K com teste Salifert deu 400ppm (perfeito).

Entretanto no Sábado fiz uma TPA de 45 litros e aspirei a Sump e Refúgio.

Esta segunda-feira, 11, medi todos os parâmetros e desta vez os nitratos tanto no Salifert como no Sera deram 100ppm, e o de Potássio deu 340ppm...

Aqui há semanas aspirei e removi praí um terço do areão do aquário principal. Talvez tenha causado algum desequilíbrio nas bactérias nitrificantes... ou então o Reef está a sofrer alguma espécie de "crash"... enfim... o que é certo é que não noto problemas nos peixes... nem invertebrados (tenho os eremitas, os Trochus, pulgas do mar, mysis)...

Entretanto esta quarta-feira trouxe uma Tridacna Squamosa. Mal a coloquei no areão, junto a pedaços de rocha, lá foi o Chelmon dar umas bicadas... mudei-a para outro sítio, passado 10 ou 15 minutos vejo o Hepatus a brincar com ela... a apanhá-la com a boca, levantá-la e deitá-la em queda livre... LOL... o gajo é tramado... resultado, se não fizesse nada o mais certo era a Tridacna não durar 3 dias... Peguei nela e coloquei-a numa maternidade de plástico do refúgio, mesmo abaixo da calha de iluminação. Foi a melhor opção, já abriu sem problemas, e ontem deitei-lhe um pouco de fitoplankton líquido, ela a alimentar-se (fecha e abre, sucessivamente, será?).

Como as Tridacnas têm a vantagem de consumir nitratos, tenta-se juntar o útil ao agradável.  :Cool:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Página dos gráficos Seneye...
http://www.seneye.me/arty77
um teste a ver se conseguem ver os gráficos...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Não... Não conseguimos ver os gráficos... é preciso os dados da conta.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Tridacna Squamosa... 12 Setembro 2012


Geral do Aquário... 17 Setembro 2012

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Não... Não conseguimos ver os gráficos... é preciso os dados da conta.


Boas Pedro,

Possivelmente só dará para ver os gráficos estando registado no serviço... mas no guia do Seneye a informação sobre os gráficos e sua pubicação está pouco presente...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Infelizmente temo que o meu reef esteja a passar por um "crash"... Os sintomas são níveis de nitratos elevadíssimos (>= 100ppm) e proliferação em massa de cianobactérias...

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2006/5/aafeature2

Já estou a perder corais (Pocilloporas, Montiporas) por branqueamento... Os peixes felizmente estão bem...

Suspeito de acumulação de lixo no areão que tem aproximadamente uns 4 a 5 cm de altura.

Estou a pensar de imediato reduzir a quantidade de areão para um nível mínimo (praí 1 cm de altura) a ver se a situação se inverte... o que acham?

As TPAs está difícil fazer mais de uns 40 litros de uma vez... mas vou ver se arranjo mais uns litros tipo 100 a 150 litros para uma maior...

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas,
> 
> Infelizmente temo que o meu reef esteja a passar por um "crash"... Os sintomas são níveis de nitratos elevadíssimos (>= 100ppm) e proliferação em massa de cianobactérias...
> 
> http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2006/5/aafeature2
> 
> Já estou a perder corais (Pocilloporas, Montiporas) por branqueamento... Os peixes felizmente estão bem...
> 
> Suspeito de acumulação de lixo no areão que tem aproximadamente uns 4 a 5 cm de altura.
> ...


 :Olá:  Artur

A redução da cama de 5 para 1cm è uma medida excelente para minimizar o aparecimento de cianos e não deixar esses nitratos chegarem à parvoice em que estão.
As TPAs de 40L para o teu sistema são excelentes...ao contário do muito que se apregoa e nos condiciona!!!quanto mais litros tirares para o efeito,mais desiquilibrios crias ao sistema.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------

